
Brains scale better than CPUs. So Intel is building brains - dawie
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/brains-scale-better-than-cpus-so-intel-is-building-brains/
======
elcomet
I don't understand if those chips are designed to function like real neurons
in the brain, or just designed to run artificial neural networks (ie matrix
multiplication).

In the beginning it seems that they do mimick real neurons, but later the
article says that it runs deep learning benchmarks. How can they run the
benchmark, how did they train their chips ?

~~~
tiniuclx
I'm not sure if this is what they're doing with this project, but in the past
they've used separate chips for training and running the NN
[https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/nervana/nnp](https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/nervana/nnp)

I'd imagine that the actual architecture consists of a large number of neuron-
like components that can be interconnected in various ways, allowing different
application to run, or maybe even learn. This is a lot like how an FPGA works!

~~~
not_a_cop75
As usual, the reporter broadcasts the hype without really understanding what
any of what they're just reported on really means. We're slowly coming to the
point in media where every "outside of the field" reporter is basically just
fake news.

